# Belle and Sebastian



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone like this band? I picked up on them around 1999 and was a big fan in the early years. They still had some good songs later in their career although I haven't heard much in the last three years or so.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Sorry, never heard of them.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I purchased their second CD, "If You're Feeling Sinister" in 1996 and I was immediately blown away by their music! Their music best exemplifies intelligent indie pop. My favorite Belle and Sebastian album is their 2003 masterpiece "Dear Catastrophe Waitress".:angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I've seen a film once with the same name, apart from google just now, never heard from them.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I didn't either


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Excellent band. A little precious and twee but If You're Feeling Sinister (and maybe even better, the live version of that same album) are classics, as is their collected EPs in the release Push Barman to Open Old Wounds. The first is more perfect and filler-free but the latter has more total great songs on it as a two CD compilation. 

Boy With the Arab Strap and Dear Catastrophe Waitress are good too, and Storytelling, Life Pursuit and Write About Love all have their moments.


----------

